# ATV Cold weather running



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

In cold weather(teens 20’s)when transporting an ATV from job site to job site, Do you leave them running or start & shut them off between sites


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Turn them off, teens/twentys' isn't cold and don't seen the reason behind leaving them running.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Id turn them off when going from site to site.

though If your ATV is sitting on a trailer outside and your going to go down the road to the job site and want to start it cold and go from there. I would start the ATV up first let it warm up then shut it off before going to the job site with it and doing a cold start after sitting for a few day's.

that way if you have problems getting it started your still at home/shop and can fix it there before you get on site and have problems with it there.

just my thoughts.

also How does your ATV handle cold starts?
if it starts up fine then off between sites. If it is a problem to start or the battery is low on the first start up then leave it run.

just my thoughts.


----------

